#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Do you have any favourite single line from a song?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

We all have our favourite song list, We love them for their music or lyrics. 
Some soul lyrics touch our soul,That we never forget them.


Guys what's your favourite single line from a song?

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hello Friends,
> 
> We all have our favourite song list, We love them for their music or lyrics. 
> Some soul lyrics touch our soul,That we never forget them.
> 
> 
> Guys what's your favourite single line from a song?


When it comes to my favourite line a, I suddenly remember a song from an MGR film.
காற்று நம்மை அடிமை என்று விலகவில்லையே.
கடல் நீரும் அடிமை என்று சுடுவதில்லையே.. 
காலம் நம்மை விட்டு விட்டு நடப்பதில்லையே.
காதல் பாசம் ரெண்டும் நம்மை மறப்பதில்லையே...
These lines will motivate any people who have not gained equal rights in the world to rise up. This is what suddenly came into mind now.

----------


## Bhavya

> When it comes to my favourite line a, I suddenly remember a song from an MGR film.
> காற்று நம்மை அடிமை என்று விலகவில்லையே.
> கடல் நீரும் அடிமை என்று சுடுவதில்லையே.. 
> காலம் நம்மை விட்டு விட்டு நடப்பதில்லையே.
> காதல் பாசம் ரெண்டும் நம்மை மறப்பதில்லையே...
> These lines will motivate any people who have not gained equal rights in the world to rise up. This is what suddenly came into mind now.


You're right these lines are very motivational and very true lines, Was this song Written by Kaviyarasu Kannadasan?

----------

